# Walmart-Pace Hunting AR



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just to let yall know since I've never seen one there, but Walmart in Pace(Pea Ridge) has a Sig Sauer M400 Hunter Blk flat top 20" barrel for $917.

I know they always carry AR's but I've never seen a hunting version there.

Also had the usually Mossberg M4

Like this gun http://www.gunsamerica.com/912417543/Guns/Rifles/Sigarms-Rifles/SIG_M400_HUNTE.htm


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

Academy had a mossberg tactical 30-30 today for $400. It was pretty neat but seamed pointless to me.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> 
> Academy had a mossberg tactical 30-30 today for $400. It was pretty neat but seamed pointless to me.


Yeah I saw those on the shot show episode of American Shooting. They said it was like an AR version of a 30-30. I guess it could be considered like a pump shotgun compared to a semi auto as in it being reliable and not jamming.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> Just to let yall know since I've never seen one there, but Walmart in Pace(Pea Ridge) has a Sig Sauer M400 Hunter Blk flat top 20" barrel for $917.
> 
> I know they always carry AR's but I've never seen a hunting version there.
> 
> ...


Oh my what is the world coming to. Politically Correct Wal-Mart is selling BLACK GUNS. No way... Obama is probably going nuts. :whistling::thumbup:

Just kidding I saw them there too... I think it's great to see them at walmart again...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wonder if Wal-mart can order the camo version for that price?

http://wisewildlifesolutions.com/sig-sauer/m400-hunter-camo.html


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I wonder if Wal-mart can order the camo version for that price?
> 
> http://wisewildlifesolutions.com/sig-sauer/m400-hunter-camo.html


They have a book for all the guns they can order. You should ride down there and check it out. I saw you were lookin for something similar. Wouldn't hurt to check and it would save you on shipping probably.


----------

